# Cyp Gisela



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Some quick pics taken last week of this new acquisition, my third Gisela. I'm buying multiple ones because they are so variable.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

Is that growing indoors or out?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 27, 2009)

:clap: I prefer this over the pink ones. This is a good plant


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Is that growing indoors or out?



Currently indoors, just took the pic outside in the nice weather last week. It is too cold yet to plant anything outside here - we just got snow this weekend! Looks like the weather is improving again though...slowly.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> :clap: I prefer this over the pink ones. This is a good plant



I can't decide which I like better. I like them all!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

It's very nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2009)

Sweet! I wish I had more room; I'd have some of these indoors. :sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2009)

I too like the soft tones on that one. A real beauty!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2009)

That is just sweet!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice! Do you have a full plant pic? What are the measurements of the plant and flower?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Nice! Do you have a full plant pic? What are the measurements of the plant and flower?



There's not much point in taking a full plant pic, because the flower is gone. However, the flower is 2.5" across and the plant is a foot tall. I have older Giselas that have larger flowers, close to a mature pubescens in size.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2009)

That's okay about the pics - I just wanted to specs anyway. I was wondering about the size, because mine is very small in comparison. I didn't measure it (I'll have to remember next year), but it is no where near a foot tall, and the flowers are a bit smaller. I thought it might be culture that is keeping it small, but there is variation in height in the parents, so I guess mine's okay. Do you have a Aki for comparison? What are the measurements on that one? 

It's sad that the flowers are so short-lived.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

Speaking of short-lived, my emil is just fading...But this was after the soil got drier. Maybe I let it dry too much
How long do they usually last? (I think Mark mentioned his Emil was in bloom for 2 weeks)


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Speaking of short-lived, my emil is just fading...But this was after the soil got drier. Maybe I let it dry too much
> How long do they usually last? (I think Mark mentioned his Emil was in bloom for 2 weeks)



They last for about 2 weeks in the garden, but often my Cyps don't last as long inside.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevin said:


> That's okay about the pics - I just wanted to specs anyway. I was wondering about the size, because mine is very small in comparison. I didn't measure it (I'll have to remember next year), but it is no where near a foot tall, and the flowers are a bit smaller. I thought it might be culture that is keeping it small, but there is variation in height in the parents, so I guess mine's okay. Do you have a Aki for comparison? What are the measurements on that one?
> 
> It's sad that the flowers are so short-lived.



I have an Aki Pastel but I don't have any specs on it. However, I believe Aki flowers are larger than pubescens, and definitely larger than Gisela, on larger plants.

If your Gisela is a first bloomer that would explain the smallness. Sometimes Cyps can take a year or two to establish before they start getting bigger too, but I doubt a hybrid would do that.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2009)

I have bought species now I have to try some hybrids.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine's 5 years old. Actually older, but I got it as a single blooming stem 5 years ago.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2009)

There seems to be quite the proliferation of cyps here!


----------

